# Hey Walt!



## Israel (Aug 11, 2020)

yellow yak...is this you?


----------



## Israel (Aug 11, 2020)

So, now that I got yer attention...this do anything for ya?


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 11, 2020)

Sweety's birthday is this month.  She says she wants a Savage 3-D Duck.


----------



## Israel (Aug 11, 2020)

hummerpoo said:


> Sweety's birthday is this month.  She says she wants a Savage 3-D Duck.



Ha! I am going to guess they are not a 5$ lure.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 14, 2020)

I've wondered about making my own old toothbrush lure...some of them  streamline toothbrushes sure look like they could be alluring to fish.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Israel said:


> yellow yak...is this you?


If it was me, you would have heard what you thought was a little girl screaming 
Thats the one thing about a yak, if that shark decided to get really aggressive, you are basically lunch.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Israel said:


> So, now that I got yer attention...this do anything for ya?


I would have laughed if it wasnt for the fact that I actually witnessed a duckling get devoured by something BIG. Was in Canada so Im assuming it was a Pike.


----------



## Israel (Aug 14, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> I would have laughed if it wasnt for the fact that I actually witnessed a duckling get devoured by something BIG. Was in Canada so Im assuming it was a Pike.


You tellin' me you have fished Canada? And still you resisted all my entreaties to go?

Is it my breath?


(We might still be able to arrange for a HALO night insertion somewhere near Lake Nipigon or Northern Quebec)
You kept up yer jump skillz?


----------



## Israel (Aug 14, 2020)

gordon 2 said:


> I've wondered about making my own old toothbrush lure...some of them  streamline toothbrushes sure look like they could be alluring to fish.


Yer prolly on to sumthin'!

My first trip to Canada (I can barely say that with anything less than wistfulness) was the summer of '70. ("25 or 624" by Chicago was every 5th song played it seems) I was invited by a college bud (who later joined the Peace Corp and then a monastery) to go with him and another feller into the "wilds" north of Toronto to a 40$ a week cottage on Lake Smith...a stone's throw from North Bay on Lake Nippissing.

Caught my first Walleye (stop me if you've heard this story...ha ha ha) and several Pike, having the grandest time. The thing was we'd met these other "older fellers"...(they were probably in their 30's) who had made trips before from Ohio to Canada to fish.

They regaled us with stories of their trip to a lake called Nippigon, so wild and undisturbed in those years that they said "we were trying to see if there was anything we couldn't get the fish to bite on..." told us how beer can pop tops and anything shiny  tossed with a hook produced fish. It was a place whose name I never forgot...

Toothbrush? Why not?

LOL...I am guessing if Hummer had to "cheap out" on his wife's gift (which I can't imagine him doing)... a coupla treble hooks on this might do wonders.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 14, 2020)

40 cal in my yak when I’m on the water


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> 40 cal in my yak when I’m on the water


I dont trust myself enough to be armed on the water in my yak.
There would be jet skis floating around everywhere with bullet holes through the engines


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 14, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> I dont trust myself enough to be armed on the water in my yak.
> There would be jet skis floating around everywhere with bullet holes through the engines


Lol ? probably me, too!! Fortunately, I’ve never had to get it out of the dry box!!!


----------



## Israel (Aug 15, 2020)

I wanna fish where you need a .40 for the pike and musky...


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Israel said:


> You tellin' me you have fished Canada? And still you resisted all my entreaties to go?
> 
> Is it my breath?
> 
> ...





> You tellin' me you have fished Canada? And still you resisted all my entreaties to go?
> 
> Is it my breath?


Yep fished in Canada but it was about 30 yrs ago.
I cant speak to your breath aroma but you strike me as a guy who owns a toothbrush so its probably not that.
If it wasnt for my health issues we would be sitting on Lake Nipigon throwing duck lures right now!


> You kept up yer jump skillz?


Although I have jumped a number of times, aint nooooo way I'm doing it any more!


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 15, 2020)

hummerpoo said:


> Sweety's birthday is this month.  She says she wants a Savage 3-D Duck.


You know you married the right gal when she wants a duck lure for her birthday


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Indeed, blessed with the "right gal".

We were fishing one of our favorite sections of a creek one day when the fish of all species had lockjaw.  When I lipped a 12" smallmouth and raised it with pride, I was greeted with an image of Sweety standing near the head of the next pool with her 5' ultralight in the shape of the letter "U".  15 min. later I was standing knee deep in the water, reviving a 28" drum, which she had induced to strike a 1/8 oz. roostertail.  Humility lesson accepted ... once again.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 16, 2020)

hummerpoo said:


> Indeed, blessed with the "right gal".
> 
> We were fishing one of our favorite sections of a creek one day when the fish of all species had lockjaw.  When I lipped a 12" smallmouth and raised it with pride, I was greeted with an image of Sweety standing near the head of the next pool with her 5' ultralight in the shape of the letter "U".  15 min. later I was standing knee deep in the water, reviving a 28" drum, which she had induced to strike a 1/8 oz. roostertail.  Humility lesson accepted ... once again.


Its been my experience that whenever you take a woman fishing, a lesson in humility is inevitable. 
Accepting it is about the only choice you have


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 20, 2020)

Hummer & Walt - Years ago I took my wife hunting, needless to say, she ended up with a bunch of freebies from Remington, Hornady, Scent kill, & Real Tree Camo after killing a 160 inch 14 point that found its way into the GON top 40 and number one for a lady that year. So yeah I had to move my best mount out the way. My only come back was she had an awesome Guide ??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 20, 2020)

Israel said:


> So, now that I got yer attention...this do anything for ya?


I prefer to use live ducks.. They are cheap in the spring and every feed store carries them.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> Hummer & Walt - Years ago I took my wife hunting, needless to say, she ended up with a bunch of freebies from Remington, Hornady, Scent kill, & Real Tree Camo after killing a 160 inch 14 point that found its way into the GON top 40 and number one for a lady that year. So yeah I had to move my best mount out the way. My only come back was she had an awesome Guide ??





> So yeah I had to move my best mount out the way.


If God heard all those cuss words you were thinking as you moved your mount from its place of honor, you might have some 'splainin to do. 
I dont think Ive ever even seen a deer that big while hunting never mind actually shoot one!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 20, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> If God heard all those cuss words you were thinking as you moved your mount from its place of honor, you might have some 'splainin to do.
> I dont think Ive ever even seen a deer that big while hunting never mind actually shoot one!


----------

